

There's always other places to turn to. - GammaStats
http://sequoiacap.com/
For all of us that were rejected, remember there's always other places to turn to. Plus, 6% is awfully steep for $15-20K. Google gave up only 12% for millions in investments.
======
GammaStats
By the way, these guys don't require a formal introduction. So networking is
not too important too them. They profess that they are pro-underdog. So take a
look! But don't ask them for the money that we will be getting from them or we
will send you nasty emails every Thanksgiving!

~~~
rms
I've definitely seen them say that they read every submission:
<http://sequoiacap.com/ideas/>

These guys are friendly too: <http://www.tandementrepreneurs.com/>

~~~
mattmaroon
Lol. They might read every submission, but only a very tiny fraction of their
deals come from that. Maybe one or two percent tops.

No matter what they say, an introduction is the only real shot of success.

~~~
rms
Right, but mainly because someone that can't get an introduction is very
unlikely to be what they want for their portfolio.

~~~
mattmaroon
I think its more because old habits, like Silicon Valley's gentleman's club,
die hard. There are tons of excellent hackers who couldn't get an
introduction, including a large number of the Y C companies that went on to
get VC funding.

~~~
rms
Did anyone that couldn't get an introduction try cold submitting to Sequoia?

~~~
mattmaroon
I know from a talk that one of the VCs at Sequoia gave that almost nobody gets
funded by them without having been introduced. He said that they were meaning
to pay more attention to stuff that comes in over the transom, but it sounded
much like I do when I say that I want to work out more.

------
veritas
How insane would it be if you got a YC rejection letter, but a Sequoia
interview... :D

~~~
GammaStats
It seems to me that YC is more interested in making quick in/out investments
and not in real long term projects. Long term projects belong in the hands of
those that are willing to go in for the long haul.

I am not too disappointed that our application was rejected on those grounds.
Really, who wants to give up so much for a few dollars and a chance to give a
presentation?

~~~
danielha
> Really, who wants to give up so much for a few dollars and a chance to give
> a presentation?

You do. ;)

~~~
danielzarick
Could not have been said more succinctly, Daniel.

